# TYPE ME 0: the prequel



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Definately Extroverted and Percieving. based on your style of trolling, I would go with ESTP.


ESTP is totally accurate.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> Definately Extroverted and Percieving. based on your style of trolling, I would go with ESTP.


He just doesn't want to think you are the same type as him. This is obvioiusly an enneagram difference. You are so INTJ.

haha


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Haruhi, have you ever considered ENFJ? 
The way you spread your word may be the mirror reflection of Fe, trying to imprint people's minds and hearts with your merging views, looking to create harmony within all of this. Ni is for future vision and for considering the broader scheme of things. Se is for you thriving off these spontaneous acts as they come to you & Ti is for your precise way of formulating the essence of ideas and consideration for how things fit together.

:crazy:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Haruhi, have you ever considered ENFJ?
> The way you spread your word may be the mirror reflection of Fe, trying to imprint people's minds and hearts with your merging views. Ni is for future vision and for considering the broader scheme of things. Se is for you thriving off these spontaneous acts as they come to you & Ti is for your precise way of formulating the essence of ideas and consideration for how things fit together.
> 
> :wink::wink::wink:


Brilliant theory. D:


----------

